# Rear Defroster ON, FM stations have heavy static..



## dlomonosov (Jan 20, 2004)

When I turn on my Rear window Defroster, my FM radio stations have heavy static and cracking.. any suggestions.. I have same thing on my BMW e46.. but its much better now on the Bimmer..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

isn't the radio antenna built into the rear window on the A33's or are they still regular antennas...

if it's apart of the rear window, then that's your problem... the Acura TL is built that way, and they hate the way their stock radio is setup... oh well


----------



## chrisr67 (Feb 2, 2004)

although the stock stereo DOES suck, I haven't noticed any static problems with the defroster on and I use mine about 2-3 mornings a week.


----------



## vadim (Feb 10, 2004)

dlomonosov said:


> When I turn on my Rear window Defroster, my FM radio stations have heavy static and cracking.. any suggestions.. I have same thing on my BMW e46.. but its much better now on the Bimmer..


you might have a bad ground somewhere or no power going to antenna


----------

